# Salomon Malamut for general riding



## kamina (Apr 4, 2011)

I picked up a new board (Arbor Roundhouse) and bindings (Forum Shaka) and now need some boots. I've tried on a few models and the best fit's have been the Salomon Malamute and Forum Forumula. I picked up the Forums since they where on really good discount (ended up half price of what the Malamute costs), but they where faulty and I had to return them.

So I'm back to having no boots...

I like general riding, not a lot of jumps or park. However I know that in the coming 2-3 years I'll be spending a lot of time in a park with my kid who is learning to snowboard (I have no idea what that means for me). I'm concerned the Malamutes will be so stiff that it will make riding in the park even more intimidating then it would be otherwise... So, would the Malamutes be a bad idea?

All shops have removed their shoes from inventory already, I don't think I'll be able to try any more models on. I do have one online shop selling Vans Andreas Wiig III shoes for half of what the Malamutes would cost (and have a return policy if they don't fit), but judging at how different all the boots I tried till now felt I'm not sure it would be worth it to try...


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

malamutes rock...in all but price, even more so if you are a bit heavier...


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Malamutes are good boots. I had a pair. I am a soft-boot carver so I hit a park very-very-very rarely, and primarily to play the fool. But I did not had any inconvenience with they. Two seasons ago:


----------



## kamina (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pic, and thanks for the replies. I'm pretty light for my size actually, so won't be able to benefit from my weight. 

Found a place with some Forum shoe in 11 and 13. The 11 was too small and the 13 way too big. The original Vans is 11.5 and from my testing (different model) I think I'd need a 12. 

So Malamutes seem more and more tempting. Main problem is that the shop is only ready to reduce the price from 330 to 255€ which seems like a weak discount comparing to the 45-50% I'd get on other brands.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

The newer malamutes have removable stiffning bars, I ride mine with them in but don't ride park, just big mtn pow and occasional groomers!


----------



## kamina (Apr 4, 2011)

PowSurfer said:


> The newer malamutes have removable stiffning bars, I ride mine with them in but don't ride park, just big mtn pow and occasional groomers!


Thanks. Do you know of any way to ensure it's a recent model? When did they do the last redesign / improvement / change?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

the 2010 model I have now has the stiffners inserted out of the box. not sure of the 2011s as I haven't looked at them. The boots also come with j-bars that insert by the ankle to help with heel lift. the stiffners are on either side of the boot near the edge by the tongue.


----------

